# High Speed Camera gesucht



## thelighter2 (30. Juli 2007)

Hi
Also ich suche eine erschwingliche Highspeed Camera (wenn mòglich ohne software und stativ) mit 40,60,80 bilder pro Sekunde um Bullet time und sonstige Matrix effecte zu machen.

thx im voraus

mfg ALex


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Juli 2007)

Also die weiteren Matrix Effekte (wie das Einfrieren des Bildes, sonst fällt mir da nixmehr ein) benötigen mehrere Synchronlaufende Kameras, mit einer kommt man da nicht hin.

Was bedeutet für dich denn "erschwinglich" ?
Da ich schon mit gemieteten 1000FPS Modellen gearbeitet habe verstehe ich darunter eventuell andere Zahlen als du.
Und käme Mieten für dich in betracht? Das ist oftmals die günstigere Lösung, gerade wenns nur für einzelne Aufnahmen gedacht ist.
Software ist bei den meisten Kameras nur das wirkliche Basiczeug dabei, also nichts wirklich überragendes, und ein Stativ ist beim Kamerakauf in der Regel nie mit dabei.


----------



## thelighter2 (30. Juli 2007)

HI Also nicht das einfrieren des Bildes sondern z.B wenn man springt und wàhrend man in der luft ist auf Slowmotion schalten...Klar wùrde mieten in frage kommen.
erschwinglich bedeutet fùr mich so 500€ oder billiger.


----------



## chmee (30. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht mal die Suche angeworfen ? 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videotechnik-video-hardware-codecs/239035-high-speed-kamera.html

Abgesehen davon gibt es recht gute Software zu dem Thema, wie zB
Dynapel MotionPerfect - Hier 
RealVIZ ReTimer - Hier und Hier

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (30. Juli 2007)

Danke dass du drauf hingewiesen hast...hab aber alles schon versucht die Ergebnisse warem zwar gut aber es war zu Unscharf e.t.c also soll ich schonmal anfangen zu sparen oder komm ich mit 500€ hin um mir eine camera mit 60fps zu holen


----------



## chmee (30. Juli 2007)

2 Möglichkeiten:

*preiswert - aber mit Qualitätseinbußen*
Du könntest eine Standard-HDV-Kamera kaufen. Die nimmt mit 50 Halbbildern auf.
Trick : Du zerlegst das Bild in 2 Bilder, indem Du die Halbbilder zerlegst.
Bei HD1 hast Du dann bei eine effektive Pixelauflösung von 640x360px, dabei aber eine SlowMo von 50%

*Nicht so preiswert - Qualität fraglich - gut*
Kaufe eine Super8 oder 16mm Kamera und tune sie auf eine höhere FPS-Zahl
Das Material muss dann entwickelt werden und in den Rechner kommen..

Kameras die andere als die Standard-FPS haben, sind aussergewöhnlich, damit auch aussergewöhnlich Teuer !

Lies Dir nochmal den oben genannten Fred durch, da steht so ziemlich alles Wichtige drin.


mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (30. Juli 2007)

Danke fùr die Tipps eine Super 8 kamera habe ich schon sogar 2 
1  frage wenn ich eine Super 8 hochtune (schneller mache) dann làuft es doch nur schneller ab versteht sich oder?
2: Die Qualitàt bei super 8 Kameras ist nicht so sonderlich toll 
3: wieviel Geld muss ich ausgeben um die Aufnahmen zu digitalisieren ohne grosse Qualitàtsverluste
4:wieviel kostet eine standart HDV camera?

thx im voraus


----------



## chmee (30. Juli 2007)

ABER 
1. Wenn Du eine Aufnahme mit 96fps machst, und diese später - zB im Rechner - mit 24fps abspielst, ist die Sache immer noch flüssig, aber nur 25% so schnell. Trick verstanden ?
2. Jepp
3. Wird pro Meter berechnet - Quali ist abhängig vom Preis - Nein keine Ahnung wieviel.
4. Es gibt welche ab etwa 800Eur - HDV ist doch in aller Munde. zB Panasonic DX1

Aber bitte nagele mich in Zukunft nicht auf diese Produktnennung fest, ich sage nicht, dass die Quali bei den Einsteigergeräten super ist 

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (30. Juli 2007)

AchSO ich hab den Trick verstanden aber dann kònnte ich das doch auch mit einer NVGS21 Camera von Panasonic machen da diese Camera auch eine art Band hat sprich Casette.

-- Aber bitte nagele mich in Zukunft nicht auf diese Produktnennung fest, ich sage nicht, dass die Quali bei den Einsteigergeräten super ist --

no Problem


----------



## chmee (30. Juli 2007)

Nee, bei den digitalen geht das nicht, liegt numal in der Natur der digitalen Aufzeichnung, Aufbereitung und Wiedergabe. Du hast dann das digitale Signal einfach weiter auf dem Band verteilt. Bei der Wiedergabe in "Normalgeschwindigkeit" würde der Video-Prozessor das Bild gar nicht mehr zusammensetzen. Da müssen andere Kaliber her -> GELD !!

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (30. Juli 2007)

ICH hab hier noch so ne 10 jahre alte BAUER Schultercamera werde morgen n paar Bilder davon hier reinsetzten ich glaub die is indirekt Digital
...das heisst das man diese Camera mit einen Kabel an einen Videorecorder anschliessen muss dann nimmt man auf ich glaub das ist DIgital oder?man ich krieg Gehirnkràmpfe

PS:Was bedeuten eigentlich diese Renomees


----------



## chmee (31. Juli 2007)

Geht auch nicht.

Finde Dich damit ab, dass es keinen leichten Weg gibt.
Entweder tricksen oder teuer löhnen. Und ich glaube, die menschlichen Möglichkeiten habe ich Dir genannt.

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (31. Juli 2007)

Nein es gibt noch eine Chance man hàngt mich an einen Klavierseil und ich werde tolle atemberaubende slow motion posen vorfùhren.

Scherz bei Seite

Danke fùr die tollen tipps werde die Geschichte mit der Super 8 mal ausprobieren 
und hier mal reinstellen

mfg ALex


----------



## chmee (31. Juli 2007)

Fein  Viel Erfolg !

mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (26. September 2008)

Auch wenn es ein älterer Thread ist : Casio bringt demnächst die F1 (eine Digiknippse) auf den Massenmarkt, welche zB 512x384 bei 300fps macht. Für den Effekt Superpreiswert, andererseits keine Einstellmöglichkeiten wie bei einer aufgewachsenen Videocam.

Links:
http://www.heise.de/foto/Fotofix-Casio-Exilim-Pro-EX-F1-im-Test--/artikel/114617/1
http://ex-f1.exilim.de/de/

mfg chmee


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. September 2008)

Das liest sich alles ja mal richtig geil.
Klar viele Punkte wo man anscheinend abzüge machen muss, aber bei der Aufgabe Highspeed wäre das ja fast vernachlässigbar.

Was wird das gute Stück denn kosten?
Oder hab ich nur die Preisangabe mehrmals überlesen, das könnte auch sein.


----------



## chmee (26. September 2008)

Sie ist schon verfügbar, etwa bei 850 Euro liegt sie. Diese F1 ist ja eine sogenannte Bridge-Kamera, also keine kompakte Knippse mehr, aber auch noch keine DSLR. Man hat ihr einige sinnvolle Dinge spendiert (zB 14fach optischer Zoom), anderes musste auf der Strecke bleiben (zB TTL-Blitzsteuerung), weiterhin hat sie Features aus der Mini-Knippsenwelt, die man bei den DSLRs nicht findet (zB Videofunktion). Ich denke, ihr  größter Wert ist die Mischung aus gutem Objektiv und der Highspeed-Video-Option, denn für etwa 800 Euro kann man Foto-schwerpunktartig auch zu Canon 450D oder Nikon D60, für die Videofraktion zu Canon HF10 oder HV30 greifen.

Hier noch Links: 
http://www.letsgodigital.org/de/18693/casio-exilim-pro-ex-f1-test/

Foren:
http://www.ex-f1.de/
http://fototalk.de/ntopic8320.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. September 2008)

Danke für die Info.

Ja da werd ich wohl erstmal das neue Objektiv und die "Unterwegsknipse" aufschieben, und mal auf diese Kamera sparen.
Bilder sind mir damit schon fast egal (wird wohl nicht gegen meine Ausrüstung ankommen), die Highspeedfunktion ist für mich aber ja schon Kaufgrund genug 

Hab gerade vor ein paar Wochen bei Herstellern von Highspeed Kameras angefragt, heftig was sowas kostet.


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2008)

Für meinen treuen Leser Andreas  Da ich aufm Sprung bin nur kurze Infos :

**NACHTRAG** Daten hinzugefügt
Essentiell kann man zusammenfassen, dass saubere Zeitlupen Profigeräten vorbehalten bleiben. SD/HD-Auflösungen inklusive 200+ fps kriegen die Consumergeräte einfach nicht hin..

*Samsung VP-HMX 20C* - Preis etwa 600 Euro
AVCHD-HDD-Kamera mit 300fps für 10sek. Option. - Ich habe mal n bissel gesucht, auf Anhieb fand ich die techn. Daten nicht, erst ein Eintrag in einem anderen Forum sagt : "In der Anleitung findet man: 250 fps für 10s und 448x336 pixel Auflösung. Nicht nur eine Weglassung der Auflösungsänderung sondern auch unlauteres Runden!"

Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gDmDtYDfq8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fS5xNkoLbWM


*Sony HC3* - Preis etwa 600 Euro - 
200fps für ich glaube 3sek - War meiner Meinung die erste HD-Digital-Consumerkamera, die Slowmotion eingebaut hatte. 

Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpaJKBwcK_Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnSWxRc9KEY


*Sony HC7* - Preis etwa 750 Euro
240fps - Anderer Beitrag sagt 100fps für 3 Sekunden in 640x480px - also noch nicht mal SD - Bedienungsanleitung - (Seite55) In dieser ist die Zeitlupe auch nur schwammig beschrieben ( aus 3 Sekunden werden 12 Sekunden, Auflösung geringfügig kleiner )

Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67ckP7Be-F0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTnLQ-j5mMg


*Sony HVR-V1U* - Preis etwa 3100 Euro
Ist die Prosumerversion der FX7. Angeblich 120fps für 12 Sekunden bei "reduzierter Qualität

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ple3nqs1fA

mfg chmee


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Oktober 2008)

Dankeschön 
Werd mir die 3 mal näher anschauen wenn ich die Zeit hab.


----------

